# First Child on the way...!



## akb (19 Aug 2013)

Our first child is on the way soon, due date is 07/09 but we reckon she should be here earlier. Im quite excited!!

Anyway, just wondered how old yours were when they were first introduced to cycling? Can they be introduced after a few months? I.e towed in a cart behind the bike? What sort of stages are available from what ages? I.e balance bike, own bike with stabilisers etc?

Just to clarify, all cycling would be done away from roads on country tracks / parks etc.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

First off.. congratulations.

My boy was on a balance bike at a very early age. (A Toddle Bike). He was zooming around on the ToddleBike before he could even walk (at 1 year). The trick is to not force them to use it rather then just leave it in the corner and they will play with it and learn to ride it in their own time.

I had him in the bike trailer as soon as he could hold his head up which I think was at about 6 months old.







Here are my boy's bikes.
At the moment (he's 3 and a half) he still prefers his balance bike, but can ride short distances on the pedal bike.

Forget the stabilisers, after using a balance bike, you wont need them and it only encourages them to be lazy.


----------



## JoeyB (19 Aug 2013)

I love that Spesh...its awesome.

My little girl is 18months old and I'll be getting her a balance bike very soon. Regarding a trailer, my advice would be don't use one until they can hold their own head up.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Aug 2013)

and Congratulations ! 

It's the biggest single change to your life and lifestyle ever. 

It's also tiring  , hard work  , exhausting  and thrilling  - all at the same time  !

Balance bikes are definitely the way to go - I think @ianrauk had some videos of his wee one ... if not Ian, then someone else did - Brilliant !


----------



## akb (19 Aug 2013)

Cheers for the advice so far. The stabiliser idea has been scrapped...!

That Spesh does look good; we can have matching bikes lol!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)




----------



## akb (19 Aug 2013)

The balance bike looks awesome. Cant wait to go bike shopping with the littleun!


----------



## macbikes (19 Aug 2013)

Youngest mac was 9 months when I got a front-mounted bike seat Bo-bike mini http://www.conwasa.demon.co.uk/bobike/#Bobike_Mini. Only really used for to school and back.

At 13 months we bought him a Puky LRM https://www.pukyonline.co.uk/LRM/PUKY-LRM-Learner-Balance-Bike-Red/flypage.tpl.html which is one of the smallest balnce bikes available. It was obviously far too big for him at that age, but was bought to put away for when he was a bit bigger.

He was big enough to ride it at 19 months (would maybe have managed a month earlier but he had a broken arm...) even though he is small for his age. He was quickly balancing, whizzing down hills etc.





At 21 months somebody gave us an old fixed wheel 10inch bike with no stabilisers. He could immediately balance on it. The fixed wheel taught him how to pedal after being pushed around a few times. At 22 months he was off and there's no stopping him  Until the bike started to fall to pieces that is.




For his second birthday we got him a Specialized Hotrock 12. We had to cut the seatpost down so he could touch the ground. Even so it was a while before I didn't have to be running beside him to catch him when he stopped because he couldn't reach the ground...





9 months later he can ride really well startes, stops, standing up on pedals, uses the pedal back brake really well etc. But still struggles with up hills (or any small incline) the bike, though lightweight, is almost 8kg and he weighs about 12kg...


----------



## DooDah (19 Aug 2013)

> 9 months later he can ride really well startes, stops, standing up on pedals, uses the pedal back brake really well etc. But still struggles with up hills


 
Yeah well, I still struggle up hills and I am 41. Great story though. I think the balance bikes are a perfect start for any child. But as @ianrauk says (even with his April Fools avatar), just leave the bike lying around. I tried to get my daughter to use hers and she would for less than 30 seconds before losing interest. We left it in the lounge for a while by accident, and she wanted to use it as much as possible because it was not being forced on her. 

Congrats BTW.


----------



## macbikes (19 Aug 2013)

I don;'t think it helps that he knows if he stops and whinges I'll just push him up the hill...


----------



## DooDah (19 Aug 2013)

Ahh, that is what Dads are for Pushing my daughter around does wonders for my back


----------



## macbikes (20 Aug 2013)

Forgot to add that recently (since about 2 and a half) we have been using a trailgator http://www.trail-gator.com/ which is working well butm have only used it for short rides.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Aug 2013)

Congrats! I've got my wee man on a balance bike at 2 years old and he's a bonafide menace on it... whizzing around feet off the ground. Easily the best thing we've ever bought him (even if my darling wife disapproves of him riding over her toes in the kitchen!).

His grandparents got him an Avigo bike from Toys R' Us, it does the trick. I got him a wooden bike from an itison deal.

Incidentally, whilst in Decathlon Edinburgh at the weekend I spotted balance bikes with brakes. Might be something to invest in!


----------



## akb (22 Aug 2013)

Thank you for the comments, advice and well wishes. Lots of info to consider. A balance bike seems to be the way to go. Going to look at getting a bike seat type carrier so she can join me when she is a little bit older and then hopefully progress on to the balance bike.

The missus is ready to drop; last set of antenatal classes yesterday, now confident in changing nappies, putting the car seat in properly + baby in car seat, how to feed correctly, how to wrap her in a blanket, all sorts. Due on the 7th Sept, the missus reckons she'll be a week early.


----------



## macbikes (22 Aug 2013)

Have fun 

PS Or she could be a fortnight late


----------



## akb (23 Aug 2013)

macbikes said:


> PS Or she could be a fortnight late


 
I hope not! Baby stuff lying about the house that needs to be used!!


----------

